# Interesting modified Atlas



## Dranreb (Nov 11, 2012)

I thought you all might be interested in this, spotted on Ebay, now sold, the seller knew nothing about it.

It appears to have a modded finely threaded lead screw and the half nut lever and traverse wheel seem to have changed places on the apron. Those gears don't look like Atlas parts either.

Looks like a decent attempt to bypass some of the usual zamak woes to me.




Bernard


----------



## ABB (Nov 11, 2012)

the counter shaft bearings look modified too, nice looking lathe...somebody took great care of it!


----------



## wa5cab (Nov 12, 2012)

I'd guess that it was originally a 10D.  Compound isn't original, either.

Robert D.


----------



## Kevin45 (Nov 27, 2012)

I'd like to see someone thump the guy in the head for leaving the chuck key in the chuck. Of all machines I have ran over the years, that is one of my biggest pet peeves. I have never left a chuck key in, but I bet every other toolmaker that I have worked with has and has done it more than once. :angry:


----------



## wa5cab (Nov 29, 2012)

I wholeheartedly agree.  One could accuse me of being paranoid about it.  

Robert D.


----------



## ranch23 (Nov 29, 2012)

I'm pretty adament about the chuck key, if your hand is not on it, it is NOT in the chuck. Same way with dial calipers, if they are not in your hand being used, they are in the box with the lid closed. Experience.


----------

